# new 125 tank and need to know the lighting sit



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

hi looking for info on what kind of lighting to use on my 125 i will be doing live rock gravel bottom and mostly reef saf e fish due to putting in coral,invert ect.. what is the best way to go , i have a sump in bottom for filter thks hope this is the info to help me


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

this was a great forum for info what happened no info on 3 issues in different parts of this forum wow i guess to go join another


----------



## ndjs (Jun 3, 2007)

Maybe you should give people on the forum a little more time. 

I'd help, but personally I have no idea.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ndjs said:


> Maybe you should give people on the forum a little more time.


I agree. Add to that the fact that most of us have personal things to attend to outside the forum.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well first of all what kind of corals do you want/have? some lighting depends on the needs of different corals.


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

As Melissa has stated



> well first of all what kind of corals do you want/have? some lighting depends on the needs of different corals.


Need more info to help you :!:


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

i went to the lfs and got 4 t5 sets they told me what i needed thks for the responce , i was upset when i was looking for info and this was the 3rd time and wasent getting help dis the past talk thks again


----------

